# The Nine Dollar Pint



## big d (11/4/08)

Went to a well know Perth micro in the Swan Valley today for a feed and a few beers and was quite suprised to see Pints are $9.00.Geez i obviously havent got out and about if this is the norm so am wondering what the rest of OZ pays at the micros for a pint.
Mind you the beer was the grouse x 3 styles tried/ the feed sensational and service was great with the staff very happy and helpful even the Chef willing to take advice as to how to make that steak served that little bit extra special.
10/10 to Feral
Dam there goes my hidden critique

Cheers
Big D


----------



## SJW (11/4/08)

Holy Powers of CRAP $9. I could make 30 schooys of Premium All Grain Lager for that.


----------



## Aaron (11/4/08)

SJW said:


> Holy Powers of CRAP $9. I could make 30 schooys of Premium All Grain Lager for that.


But could you pay the excise and turn a profit?


----------



## TidalPete (11/4/08)

Rip-off with a capitol 'R'

TP :beer:


----------



## domonsura (11/4/08)

Although it's been a looooong while since I was up that way, I recall that a pint at Grumpy's was pricey to say the least....somewhere up around the $8ish a pint.......
Too rich for my wallet...


----------



## Screwtop (11/4/08)

Pot of Crafty around these parts about $5, think a pint of Newky Brown was about $8.00 last time I was at the Penny Farthing.


----------



## TidalPete (11/4/08)

And there we were only a few years ago (Or so it seems???) boycotting the local pub when megaswill went up from 14 cents to 16 cents a pot. h34r: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (11/4/08)

TidalPete said:


> And there we were only a few years ago (Or so it seems???) boycotting the local pub when megaswill went up from 14 cents to 16 cents a pot. h34r:
> 
> TP :beer:




Megaswill's still not worth 16 cents a pot


----------



## monkeybusiness (11/4/08)

IIRC I got nailed for $9 for a can of carlton draught (only beer they had or VB :icon_vomit: ) at Homebaked this year. $9 for a pint of craft brewed beer sounds pretty good by comparison.

Needless to say I didn't drink much...


----------



## mika (11/4/08)

Most places in Perth are $7 for a stubbie of LCPA, but then they charge the same for Crownies and Corona. $$ weel spent me thinks, but yeah...I don't get out much.


----------



## dr K (11/4/08)

$ 9 per pint??
cheap as..I have drunk wine at 100 and more times than that (not by the pint thankfully)...


----------



## Sammus (11/4/08)

Seems alright - I just stayed in Melbourne for a week and the cheapest I saw anywhere was $8, and that was for Erdinger Hefe of all things - tasty stuff! Another place I went to was $8.20 a pint, no matter if it was LCPA or Carlton Draught. Weird.


----------



## Whistlingjack (11/4/08)

On a recent trip to Perth, I sampled some micros on tap at different outlets.

The price varied from $8 to $9, with most in the $8.50 slot.

I must say that the beer I tried from your mentioned(?) brewery was the best and sold for $8.50.

Still, I'd pay more to drink it fresh at the source.

WJ


----------



## KoNG (11/4/08)

It's quite weird this whole cost of a pint subject. Living and working in sydney i obviously have to pay the best of it. But a pub just near my office sells crackenback for $5 pints. Thats the normal price for a schooner of swill. It's all give and take i think. If you're happy to pay whats charged for the enjoyment of the beer and locale at that particular time. Then thats what it's worth.
$0.02


----------



## ausdb (11/4/08)

big d said:


> Went to a well know Perth micro in the Swan Valley today for a feed and a few beers and was quite suprised to see Pints are $9.00.Geez i obviously havent got out and about if this is the norm so am wondering what the rest of OZ pays at the micros for a pint.


Pretty standard sort of price these days unfortunately BigD except I think LC is about $8! or was last time I went.


----------



## Steve Lacey (12/4/08)

Welcome to my world. When I arrived in Tokyo seven years ago pints were 900 to 1000 yen: about A$14 at the time. Today they are still 900 to 1000 yen, but that is now basically $9 to $10. Yep, every pint is ten bucks. You get used to it. At least we don't have the inflation you fellas have. Soon craft beers here will be cheap compared to yours. (softdrinks already are!)


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/4/08)

To use a rather coarse analogy... It's a bit like going out to a brothel knowing full well you've got the goods at home. Just my two bob's worth. To me justifying paying nearly 10 bucks for a pint of beer I'd want to know it's particularly good. B) 

Warren -


----------



## The7 (12/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> To use a rather coarse analogy... It's a bit like going out to a brothel knowing full well you've got the goods at home. Just my two bob's worth. To me justifying paying nearly 10 bucks for a pint of beer I'd want to know it's particularly good. B)
> 
> Warren -



That the thing though, you might hand over your $9 and taste heavenly nectar, but what if if its average or plain? the goods at home are of substance..


----------



## Tim F (12/4/08)

Yeah from memory Grumpys are upwards of $8 a pint. We still buy them but it's more of a special occasion thing to have a session there at that price unfortunately. Although I do think it's worth it, specially with their pizza! And in this day and age it doesn't seem that unfair either.


----------



## leeboy (12/4/08)

think of it as a $2 donation to the aussie craft brew industry. if we don't pay it when we do get out it will be new, vb, draught or light. not real appealing.


----------



## paul (12/4/08)

Id like to support the micro breweries but they're charging $65- $70 for a carton from them. For $70 I can buy 2 cartons of Coopers Pale.

Im not sure of the costs involved but if its possible for them to put out cartons for about $45 or $50 I'll buy a few.


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/4/08)

big d said:


> even the Chef willing to take advice as to how to make that steak served that little bit extra special.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



I just like the fact that you told the chef how to cook. Chef's love that.. I mean, they just looooveee :wub: that






Out of curiosity, which cut of meat did you order, how did you ask it be cooked, and what's your "advice" that takes a steak from a 9 to a 10 (makes it that little bit extra special, in your words)? If your pint was $9, how much was your steak?

reVox


----------



## schooey (12/4/08)

reVox said:


> how much was your steak?



A little off topic, but it reminded me of this place... Gaucho's

Check out the prices of the reserve list of steaks


----------



## Gerard_M (12/4/08)

paul said:


> Id like to support the micro breweries but they're charging $65- $70 for a carton from them. For $70 I can buy 2 cartons of Coopers Pale.
> Im not sure of the costs involved but if its possible for them to put out cartons for about $45 or $50 I'll buy a few.




From what I have seen, it was $7.50 for a pint of Mountain Goat at Young & Jacksons, & $4.60 for a pot of the same at the Warrnambool Hotel. We are yet to set a price , but I have been arguing for the same price as the mega-swill, so around $3.60 - $3.80 per pot.

It is way too expensive to buy a carton of a micro's best in stubbies. Even the micro's know that. Around $22 - $25 for a 6pack is all I would pay. I am in the process of rebuilding a 4 head counter-pressure filler that will be able to fill both 640ml & 330ml bottles. I don't want to do 330mls but boss doesn't reckon we should do 640ml, so we will do both. The most expensive component is the labour. We will need one guy filling, while one guy rinses bottles & fits crowns. IF we made the big step to get something a bit more user friendly we would be trying to get a bit of money back to cover the investment, so that won't result in cheaper slabs either. 330ml bottles, I reckon we will sell a few 6 packs, but if someone wants a carton I will open the door for the guy & carry it to his car. 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/4/08)

schooey said:


> A little off topic, but it reminded me of this place... Gaucho's
> 
> Check out the prices of the reserve list of steaks



*Porterhouse*
400g, off bone, Cargill Meats MB2+, grain-fed 100 days, aged 8 weeks, source Wagga N.S.W. $37.50

Jesus, I could buy a whole Porterhouse side for $80.
That's around 15 steaks cut as thick as your fist. Make a fist and look at it. Yep, 15 that thick. 

reVox


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/08)

Mrs Parmas in Melbourne stocks micrco brew on tap and all are about $9 or 10 a pint. bloody expensive IMO. but then again a pint of Guinness is generally about $6.50/7, so its only $2 more, but it adds up and hurts the wallet.

EDIT:



reVox said:


> *Porterhouse*
> 400g, off bone, “Cargill Meats MB2+”, grain-fed 100 days, aged 8 weeks, source Wagga N.S.W. $37.50
> 
> Jesus, I could buy a whole Porterhouse side for $80.
> ...


Yeah thats bloody expensive. The old man just bought a full lamb off his butcher for $80. a fulll lamb and is was bloody supurb quality. melt in your mouth. it fed about 20 poeple. its unreal what some people try and charge. The local butcher tried to charge me $25 per kilo for greek marintaed lamb the other day. I told him to shove it and I'd spend and extra 20min travelling and go see my old man's butcher.


----------



## paul (12/4/08)

Gaucho's is the best steak you'll ever eat. Its worth every cent.


----------



## sathid (12/4/08)

Its pretty usual about $9 per pint for anything decent. I remember 5 years ago I could buy $7 jugs of megaswill at my uni tavern on thursdays. Now you pay that for a pint...

One of the things thats making me want to live in Europe for a few years. Remembering paying 5 euro for a litre of beer served from a wooden barrel in Salzberg... ^_^


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/08)

ahh the uni night. I remember buying $9 jugs of megaswill and $15 jugs of spirits (magaswill generic no name spirits), or $10 all your could drink VB at the old Bobby Magee's. ahh the good old megaswill/hang over days.


----------



## boingk (12/4/08)

The hell with $37.50 for a steak, or even $80 for a lamb...I'll just rock out to the farm in the Valiant and take down a 'roo or two with the Remington! Seriously though, my brother and his share house buddies have been doing that for a while now...beautiful meat as well - should try it sometime if you haven't already.

As for the micro brews, I can't say I've ever had one  I think our local favourite bottleo stocks one or two though, as well as some other 'non-standard' beers. Might have to get busy methinks...

The pint issue in my opinion is a bit moot - if I want one I'll go down on a Wednesday night to a local haunt and get their $9 Pint & Burger deal - burger with the lot + chips + pint of swill for $9. I'm not gonna aruge with that, especially seing as the burger is pretty good 

God I need to find a good micro near me...


----------



## schooey (12/4/08)

boingk said:


> The hell with $37.50 for a steak, or even $80 for a lamb...I'll just rock out to the farm in the Valiant and take down a 'roo or two with the Remington! Seriously though, my brother and his share house buddies have been doing that for a while now...beautiful meat as well - should try it sometime if you haven't already.



:icon_vomit: 

Used to shoot the odd roo for pet food to make some cash when I was a younger fella, with the amount of worms I've seen in them, I'll pay for the $80 lamb... <_< 

Years ago, the only difference between human consumption roos, and pet food roos was where you had to dock the leg, what offal you left or didn't and where you hung it on your rack. Same roos, same diseases, same worms...


----------



## Weizguy (12/4/08)

I can't remember how much the pints cost at Potters Brewery. That's due to the fact that Keith and friends were buying schooners. I recall that $9 was nowhere near the right price though.

The beer on tap was the regular Potters range and the Oyster Stout (which we were drinking) before Thirstywench and myself hit the pints.

Good value for money.


----------



## Sammus (12/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> From what I have seen, it was $7.50 for a pint of Mountain Goat at Young & Jacksons,



$8.20 when I was there last weekend for the hightail and the pale.


----------



## boingk (12/4/08)

schooey said:


> Years ago, the only difference between human consumption roos, and pet food roos was where you had to dock the leg, what offal you left or didn't and where you hung it on your rack. Same roos, same diseases, same worms...



Yeah? Huh...must be the premium feed they're getting from our oat crop that's keeping them healthy <_<


----------



## mckenry (12/4/08)

big d said:


> Mind you the beer was the grouse x 3 styles tried/ the feed sensational and service was great with the staff very happy and helpful even the Chef willing to take advice as to how to make that steak served that little bit extra special.
> 10/10 to Feral
> Cheers
> Big D



I get my micro beer with a T-bone or a schnitz at the Toxteth in Glebe, Sydney. T-Bone and a schooner of Matilda Bay Alpha - very nice meat & excellent beer for $15 on a Tuesday or same beer with Chicken or veal Schnitz for $10. Considering the beer is $6.20 on its own, makes for s bargain meal and beer!


----------



## mckenry (12/4/08)

I also remember when the front page of all sydney papers read The $2 schooner! Outrageous - megaswill for 2 bucks! It jumped 15c in one hit! I was a studnet and it hurt :lol:


----------



## fixa (12/4/08)

I was paying $9.50 for a pint of JS Golden ale at the Melboure Airport Hilton last month... bloody nice drop, but...


----------



## Little_Squares (12/4/08)

I'd never pay $9 for a pint. I'd rather drink megaswill (can't believe I just said that). However, I would pay $9 for a little self indulgent Belgian! 

The Wig & Pen in Canberra charges $7.00 for a pint, $5.50 for a schooner and $4 for a middy for their exceptional bevvies and I think they're expensive but worth it for the most part.......will keep an eye out for pricing in Sydney at the Pub crawl.


----------



## joshuahardie (14/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I can't remember how much the pints cost at Potters Brewery. That's due to the fact that Keith and friends were buying schooners. I recall that $9 was nowhere near the right price though.
> 
> The beer on tap was the regular Potters range and the Oyster Stout (which we were drinking) before Thirstywench and myself hit the pints.
> 
> Good value for money.



$4.50 a schooner (425ml) last time i was up there. 
I also have had my potters 1000ml stein filled for $10.50 

I was a happy camper that day.....

Josh


----------



## devo (14/4/08)

I found it tough coming back to OZ and forking out $8 for a pint after visiting Prague where I was paying about $2 for a pint of the worlds finest.


----------



## WitWonder (14/4/08)

I paid $9 recently for a stubbie of Carona at the Subi hotel. When I asked the barman to tell the manager that it should be a criminal offence to charge that, he responded by saying that they had reduced the price from last year after numerous complaints at $9.50 per stubbie...


----------



## glennheinzel (14/4/08)

Try drinking RedOak's IPA at $14 a pint without going broke.


----------



## T.D. (14/4/08)

That's ridiculous. They charge $8 now at James Squire Brewhouse. At least you know you're getting decent beer though. Charging that for Corona is highway robbery. I reckon that stuff's probably worth about 50c per pint...


----------



## mckenry (14/4/08)

devo said:


> I found it tough coming back to OZ and forking out $8 for a pint after visiting Prague where I was paying about $2 for a pint of the worlds finest.



I hear ya Devo. I found P.U. in Prgue for $A0.15 - mind you plastic cup, outdoors, walk up a big hill. but nice view and great beer, what a price! :chug:


----------



## Gerard_M (14/4/08)

Rukh said:


> Try drinking RedOak's IPA at $14 a pint without going broke.



So $14 for 600ml of beer? It is still just a beer isn't it?

Gerard


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> So $14 for 600ml of beer? It is still just a beer isn't it?
> 
> Gerard




You'd only buy one ! No, forget that, I wouldn't pay that much for a beer. Too stupid for words to even think it.

By the way, we talking fair dinkum 600ml "pints" which I've never seen anyway. or the old NSW schooner (375ml) called a pint in SA (or was yonks ago) ?


----------



## johnno (14/4/08)

Just got back from getting the kids maccas. A sundae is $2.25 <_< 

$9 for a pint of microbrew seems reasonable.


----------



## Muggus (14/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> So $14 for 600ml of beer? It is still just a beer isn't it?
> 
> Gerard


$14 for a pint at Redoak?...must be drinking the cheap stuff!  
They still hold the record for the most expensive beer i've ever seen (and drunk) at $15 for a 60ml measure.


----------



## PostModern (14/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> I'd never pay $9 for a pint. I'd rather drink megaswill (can't believe I just said that). However, I would pay $9 for a little self indulgent Belgian!
> 
> The Wig & Pen in Canberra charges $7.00 for a pint, $5.50 for a schooner and $4 for a middy for their exceptional bevvies and I think they're expensive but worth it for the most part.......will keep an eye out for pricing in Sydney at the Pub crawl.



I remember drinking a disappointing $15 330ml Baltic Porter at one of the stops at the 06 crawl.



Rukh said:


> Try drinking RedOak's IPA at $14 a pint without going broke.



Cheap. %|



Muggus said:


> $14 for a pint at Redoak?...must be drinking the cheap stuff!
> They still hold the record for the most expensive beer i've ever seen (and drunk) at $15 for a 60ml measure.



LOL. The RedOak Special Reserve Barley Wine? What's that, $100 per schooner? One of Australia's great micros.


----------



## Muggus (14/4/08)

PostModern said:


> LOL. The RedOak Special Reserve Barley Wine? What's that, $100 per schooner? One of Australia's great micros.


Sure was! 
I recall they also had a few 'aged' beers (Wee heavy possibly?) on the menu last time I was in there, going for a very reasonable $35 a stubbie.


----------



## joshuahardie (15/4/08)

I made the mistake of ordering a Redoak Old Baltic Porter last week.

$10 for what I thought was going to at least be a middy.... nope. 180ml.
That would make it a $30 pint.

The beer was terriffic, but I honestly was offended at the serving size for the price.
Mental note, read the fine print on the menu. :angry:


----------



## TasChris (15/4/08)

Strange the comparisons with where you are in the country.
I can't get any micro beers on tap where I live, only Boags, Carlton Draught or Cascade but I can get King Island cryovac packed scotch fillet for $8.50/kg.
Win some loss some.
Chris


----------



## joecast (15/4/08)

TasChris said:


> Strange the comparisons with where you are in the country.
> I can't get any micro beers on tap where I live, only Boags, Carlton Draught or Cascade but I can get King Island cryovac packed scotch fillet for $8.50/kg.
> Win some loss some.
> Chris


Shame bartering has gone out of fashion. You could have traded that beef for some pretty good beer i reckon  
joe


----------



## chimera (15/4/08)

Beer price to match their food price.

Anybody else here agree with me that a lot of pubs way overcharge for food? Most pubs around inner Melb you'll pay $25 a plate for dinner, and for that you might get steak & chips, a parma, drop another $5 they'll grill up the cheapest fish at your local fishmonger. Truck stop quality food at restaurant prices

Expensive beer, expensive food, and the clink of pokies for ambience - yep


----------



## rimrunner (15/4/08)

i just picked up some chimay, after all the rave reviews i figured i better try real beer. $10 sticker shock left me standing in the isle for a few minutes...

i didn't come to until i remembered paying $8 for a VB at a night club a while back. and it's not like i'm buying a whole carton at that price. 

i was surprised by the price of the urqells though. it's about on par with rubbish coronas. why are people buying megaswill when you can get much better for a $ more?


----------



## DJR (15/4/08)

TasChris said:


> I can get King Island cryovac packed scotch fillet for $8.50/kg.



Where where where, that stuff is awesome. Local butcher must be making a killing at $23.99 a kg.

Worst i've seen was 4 schmiddys at Equilibrium (massive wank fest in the middle of sydney that has about 60,000 taps of megaswill), could've sworn the guy said 40+ dollars for it, ended up paying 30 something bucks...


----------



## Muggus (15/4/08)

DJR said:


> Worst i've seen was 4 schmiddys at Equilibrium (massive wank fest in the middle of sydney that has about 60,000 taps of megaswill), could've sworn the guy said 40+ dollars for it, ended up paying 30 something bucks...


What did you get from there?
First time I went there they had a really decent selection of beers on tap...plenty of Aussie micros, few nice imported beers including some Belgians.
Ever since, half those beers have been removed. But either way, I do recall paying at least $7 for a 'glass' (possibly 375ml?) of whatever I chose...usually Lil Creatures or St Arnou.


----------



## Doc (15/4/08)

You guys better update this website to warn unsuspecting international tourists 

Doc


----------



## kabooby (15/4/08)

When my parents were in Singapore they paid $12 for a stubbie of VB.

Kabooby


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (15/4/08)

The Royal in East Perth, aka Colonial, $6 for 250 ml.


----------



## Little_Squares (15/4/08)

Muggus said:


> Sure was!
> I recall they also had a few 'aged' beers (Wee heavy possibly?) on the menu last time I was in there, going for a very reasonable $35 a stubbie.



Maybe we could all pool our crawl funds and take an eye dropper each?....


----------



## brendanos (15/4/08)

It's interesting to note that the Corona and the Redoak IPA are similarly priced per litre... or at least for the prices discussed in this thread.

I expect to pay $8-10 for a pint of craft beer, don't mind paying a bit more if i know that more effort/ingredients went into it (excluding marketing).


----------



## DJR (15/4/08)

WitWonder said:


> I paid $9 recently for a stubbie of Carona at the Subi hotel. When I asked the barman to tell the manager that it should be a criminal offence to charge that, he responded by saying that they had reduced the price from last year after numerous complaints at $9.50 per stubbie...



I hope you were buying said "Carona" for someone else :lol: I don't think it's a criminal offence to sell overpriced watered down sake to people that just drink it because its trendy, or something.


----------



## DJR (15/4/08)

Muggus said:


> What did you get from there?
> First time I went there they had a really decent selection of beers on tap...plenty of Aussie micros, few nice imported beers including some Belgians.
> Ever since, half those beers have been removed. But either way, I do recall paying at least $7 for a 'glass' (possibly 375ml?) of whatever I chose...usually Lil Creatures or St Arnou.



Was just 3x golden ales and something else i can't remember. Wasn't anything fancy though, i may have indeed just heard him wrong. I did tell him i thought i was in the wrong business though. With the usual clientele's tastebuds and the length of the beer lines there i'm not surprised they got rid of half the taps - half their beer would have been off after a while quite easily. Pretty sure the cool "invisible line" glasses are schmiddys, which are a bit less than a schooner, 375mL sounds right as a real schooner is 425mL.


----------



## brendanos (15/4/08)

The now defunct Lookout in Scarborough, WA used to call 425mL a pint.


----------



## Darren (15/4/08)

Hey,

I suspect a glass of tap water in these places would cost $5. This is entirely due to the "Pussy Mentality" that if I paid heaps for it, I must be worthy!!

HTFU Australia before your rights to drink alcohol at all are removed.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Adric Hunter (15/4/08)

I had a midi of Asashi super dry at the Hunters Hill Pub about a month ago. It wasn't an upper class pub and the beer certinally wasn't that spectacular. BUT THE PRICE, $7 PER MIDI!!!!!!! What is this world coming to? There cant be any more than about 10cents worth of ingredients in a midi of the watery crap.


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/4/08)

kabooby said:


> When my parents were in Singapore they paid $12 for a stubbie of VB.
> 
> Kabooby




Why the hell were they drinking VB anyway!!!


----------



## kabooby (16/4/08)

My Dads a bit of a VB fan  . Old habits are hard to break I guess

Im sure if they new it was $12 a stubbie they would not have bought it. 

Kabooby


----------



## sinkas (16/4/08)

still want to hear what you told the chef to do....


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (16/4/08)

Muggus said:


> $14 for a pint at Redoak?...must be drinking the cheap stuff!
> They still hold the record for the most expensive beer i've ever seen (and drunk) at $15 for a 60ml measure.




I was a sucker and bought the $15 for 60ml. Got a glass of dominant sherry + Vegemite flavours. Wasn't impressed


----------



## KoNG (16/4/08)

DJR said:


> Was just 3x golden ales and something else i can't remember. Wasn't anything fancy though, i may have indeed just heard him wrong. I did tell him i thought i was in the wrong business though. With the usual clientele's tastebuds and the length of the beer lines there i'm not surprised they got rid of half the taps - half their beer would have been off after a while quite easily. Pretty sure the cool "invisible line" glasses are schmiddys, which are a bit less than a schooner, 375mL sounds right as a real schooner is 425mL.



DJR,
agreed, they are schmiddies... from memory?!! and i did the same thing as you after purchasing 3 x Rogers.
i had a $20 and a $50 note. Went with the tentative approach with the 50, thinking the 20 might just not be enough.
was way off.. only got soemthing like $20.40 change  
havent been back obviously.

i remember there was some "uber ghey" glass thing going on...  
please remind me, what is that "invisible line" crap again..???


----------



## tdh (16/4/08)

Hi fellas,
take care when naming beer sizes.

The europeans don't have pints, 375 ml is only ever a beer bottle size and Australians have a bunch of names for different beer glass sizes.

I'd recommend quoting the glass size in ml otherwise all the yarns about prices are a bit hollow.

tdh


----------



## hughman666 (16/4/08)

paul said:


> Gaucho's is the best steak you'll ever eat. Its worth every cent.



+1

it's a fantastic experience. i ate there back in 2002 and still remember it, 800g of heaven....


----------



## sathid (16/4/08)

tdh said:


> Hi fellas,
> take care when naming beer sizes.
> 
> *The europeans don't have pints*, 375 ml is only ever a beer bottle size and Australians have a bunch of names for different beer glass sizes.
> ...


Someone should tell the English that...

An Imperial Pint is 568mL. Most beers I found in other parts of Europe (Germany, Austria, Switzerland) were in half litres and litres. Apart from some of the beers in Germany that are served in special glasses (like klsch) which I think are 300mL.

I only managed to have one beer in Belgium (cry), and I'm not sure what size it would have been.


----------



## KoNG (16/4/08)

tdh said:


> Hi fellas,
> take care when naming beer sizes.
> 
> The europeans don't have pints, 375 ml is only ever a beer bottle size and Australians have a bunch of names for different beer glass sizes.
> ...



Thats the thing tdh, the schmiddy is mainly (i think) a sydney anomoly.
sitting obviously somewhere between a middy and a schooner.
so i would think most people are actually unaware of the exact volume. to my knowledge the phenom was started by the great minds (note sarcasm) at 'merivale' and its catching on everywhere. :angry: 

i would say 375ml is an educated guess. i must say i have never seen the volume printed on these vessels.


----------



## KoNG (16/4/08)

sathid said:


> Someone should tell the English that...
> 
> An Imperial Pint is 568mL.



:lol: agreed, the Imp pint should be made the universal beer glass size.!! the end.

ohh.. and make it PhAT B)


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/4/08)

KoNG said:


> ohh.. and make it PhAT B)



And PhULL of beer.  

Warren -


----------



## DJR (16/4/08)

KoNG said:


> Thats the thing tdh, the schmiddy is mainly (i think) a sydney anomoly.
> sitting obviously somewhere between a middy and a schooner.
> so i would think most people are actually unaware of the exact volume. to my knowledge the phenom was started by the great minds (note sarcasm) at 'merivale' and its catching on everywhere. :angry:
> 
> i would say 375ml is an educated guess. i must say i have never seen the volume printed on these vessels.



340mL - Gibraltar Glass. "Duratuff". Beer (schmiddy)Weights and Measures approved. Capacity: 340ml. Dimension: 146mm.Tall. Carton Content: 3Doz.

12oz or so. Middy is 10oz, Schooner is 15 oz. Where's the missing 3oz? In the pub owners' pocket.


----------



## brendanos (16/4/08)

sathid said:


> Apart from some of the beers in Germany that are served in special glasses (like klsch) which I think are 300mL.



The Stange and Becher glasses (for koelsch and altbier) are 200-300mL, though most traditional pubs that I've read about, and the glasses I have are the 200mL ones.


----------



## Stuster (16/4/08)

sathid said:


> Someone should tell the English that...



Are you saying the English are Europeans? You looking to start something, pal. You looking for trouble? :angry: 


:lol:


----------



## kook (16/4/08)

I'm more than willing to pay for a good product.

Rather than whinging about the price though, why not do something about it? Write to your local MP about excise tax!

The least you'll get is a scripted response, but the more people that do this the more likely it is that something will happen. It's all very well for the microbrewery industry to continue shouting on its own, but without the support of drinkers nothing will ever happen.


----------



## big d (16/4/08)

AAhh what advice did i give the chef.  
Well after enjoying a few varieties of beers at said price the advice given and well recieved was to serve the steak with some salad rather than on a bed of mash with some scattered mushies.Nothing wrong with that mind you but i did feel it could be dressed up a wee bit more.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## big d (16/4/08)

And i forgot to mention that the $9-00 pint will soon be cheap if the news tonight of the increasing diesel prices do affect food prices via freight/producing costs etc.Its becoming a vicious cycle.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Millet Man (16/4/08)

kook said:


> Rather than whinging about the price though, why not do something about it? Write to your local MP about excise tax!



Kook,

Assuming a 600ml pint served from a 50lt keg at 5% ABV the excise is $0.64, even a halving of excise (he laughs) isn't going to make much difference to a $9 pint. The price would have a lot more to do with the venue, service (and marketing and hype...) and what "the great unwashed" are willing to pay I reckon.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## kook (16/4/08)

But a drop in excise tax will increase opportunities for smaller breweries to flourish. More competition has the potential to lower prices.


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/08)

Stuster said:


> Are you saying the English are Europeans? You looking to start something, pal. You looking for trouble? :angry:
> 
> 
> :lol:


the Europeans don't understand U Brits, anyway.  

U owe me 2cents for that opinion


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> U owe me 2cents for that opinion



Or around 1 cent. B) 

Warren -


----------



## sathid (16/4/08)

penny for your thoughts?


----------



## bigholty (23/4/08)

Bloody hell, I got slugged nearly $6 for a 425ml "pint" of Coopers Pale Ale today. That would be equivalent to paying $8 for an actual (UK) pint.
First problem: It really $hits me that pubs here in SA are allowed to call a 425ml glass of beer a 'pint'. I thought a pint was a unit of measurement, like a litre or a gallon. What if service stations decided to call 700ml of petrol a 'litre'? (Don't get me started on the apparent shift to 330ml stubbies instead of 375ml)
Second problem: I wouldn't mind so much paying that price for a craft-brewed beer but Pale Ale is mass-produced just like Tooheys New or VB (even though IMO it's a nicer beer).
Third problem: The reason I'm now buying Pale is because this pub used to have a range of James Squires beers on ta p(Amber, Golden, Pils AND Porter!) but pulled these beers and replaced them with the likes of VB, Guiness and Pure Blond!
Time to find a new weekly lunch haunt I think.....


----------



## Insight (24/4/08)

I don't think its any secret that there is an element in the community (including homebrewers) that is somewhat careful with their money, for a variety of reasons. Ultimately the market will determine the beers that are sustainable in Australia and those that aren't. I recently spent an evening with kook out at Feral, and was impressed with their own variations on classic styles and their dabbling in Belgian styles. I suspect the price point of these beers reflects the extra ingredients, location, smaller batch sizes etc. required to produce the beer vs your average batch of Tooheys. I would be very surprised to learn that Feral was turning away customers at the door, so could charge whatever they liked - certainly this was not the case the Saturday evening I visited. Commercial viability must be priority #1.

An example - The Murray's 2IPA is probably my favourite Australian produced bottled beer. I have seen a few posts on AHB from people baulking at the $16/750ml price tag. Fair enough this may not be everyone's cup of tea, but hopefully there are enough people willing to pay for this superb beer lest Murrays start to gravitate towards CUB territory out of commercial necessity.

I guess now I should raise the cry "support the micros!". Not at all. Drink what you want to drink, at the price you want to drink it. Boycott whomever you beleive is giving you the roger. But please don't complain when there's only VB and XXXX on tap at every pub in the nation.


----------



## paul (24/4/08)

$6 for a pint sounds about right bigh.

A schooner in sa in 250ml (285ml glass) of beer and a pint is 375ml (425ml glass).

Price for pint is schooner price multiplied by 1.5 as it has one and a half times more beer in it. 

It it were a pommy pint it would be $8, it it was a schooner $4, a jug $16.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/4/08)

bigh said:


> Bloody hell, I got slugged nearly $6 for a 425ml "pint" of Coopers Pale Ale today. That would be equivalent to paying $8 for an actual (UK) pint.
> First problem: It really $hits me that pubs here in SA are allowed to call a 425ml glass of beer a 'pint'. I thought a pint was a unit of measurement, like a litre or a gallon. What if service stations decided to call 700ml of petrol a 'litre'? (Don't get me started on the apparent shift to 330ml stubbies instead of 375ml)
> Second problem: I wouldn't mind so much paying that price for a craft-brewed beer but Pale Ale is mass-produced just like Tooheys New or VB (even though IMO it's a nicer beer).
> Third problem: The reason I'm now buying Pale is because this pub used to have a range of James Squires beers on ta p(Amber, Golden, Pils AND Porter!) but pulled these beers and replaced them with the likes of VB, Guiness and Pure Blond!
> Time to find a new weekly lunch haunt I think.....




For a price comparative, how much did same pub charge for the megaswill ?


----------

